# محاضرات Pmp Vidio Lectures



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الأولي

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2474236071235088243&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الثانية

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7453663291480834154






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الثالثة

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6618540634964227617&hl=en






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الخامسة

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9061153369063565544&hl=en






والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة السادسة

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5572104914344504205&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة السابعة

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4571088442405776189&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الثامنة

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9148209727639063528&ei=tRLzSJ7fI5CuiALB84XvDg&q=PMP





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة التاسعة

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8690712868635661846&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الحادية عشر

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7664348758992173664&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الثانية عشر

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3154709939666480579&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الثالثة عشر

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5403657294034575968&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الخامسة عشر

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5957116212783322812&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة السادسة عشر

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8525855938930488660&ei=oxPzSKrDJoauiALMu9nnDg&q=PMP





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة السابعة عشر

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1120666964040212590&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة العشرين

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1018587736406271427&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الحادية والعشرين

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4769138502203488814&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرين

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1463533611606384980&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرين

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-265291461339895117&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





تفضلوا المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرين

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1747210251452246785&hl=en





والله الموفق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الشكر اليك اخونا الفاضل Cvlmaster

نسأل الله ان يجزيك كل خير


----------



## medhat1973 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزالك الله خير اخى مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## loved_boy (29 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks
Sooooooooooooooooooooo
Muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mohdelmatteet (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراًجزيلاً وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين جدا على المحاضرات الرائعة


----------



## CVLMASTER (4 يناير 2009)

نهر النيييل قال:


> كل الشكر اليك اخونا الفاضل Cvlmaster
> 
> نسأل الله ان يجزيك كل خير





medhat1973 قال:


> جزالك الله خير اخى مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا





loved_boy قال:


> Thanks
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo
> Muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh





mohdelmatteet قال:


> شكراًجزيلاً وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير





احمد خليل2006 قال:


> متشكرين جدا على المحاضرات الرائعة





مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين مشكورين مشكورين
مشكورين مشكورين 
مشكورين







اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## arch_hleem (12 يناير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mmas8 (17 يناير 2009)

لا نستطيع بكلمة الشكر رد جميلك علينا
ولكن هذا كل ما نستطيع تقديمه
فانرجوا أن تتقبله منا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الجمال (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
فعلا فيديو مهم 
و هى ايضا موجوده فى موقع 

4 shared


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله لنا فيك وجعلة الله فة ميزان حسناتك فعلا موضوع رائع بعد موضوعك الكور س الشامل للpmp
ولكن يااخى هل يوجد كيفية لتحميل هذة الكورسات وحفظها على الجهاز حيث حاولت ولم افلح فى تنزيلهم على جهازى حتى يتسنى لى دراستهم حيث لايوجدعندى نت لا ستخدامة فى القراءة والمشاهدة هل لك بمساعدتى ؟

اخوك / احمد خليل


----------



## السيف الاخضر (7 فبراير 2009)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> بارك الله لنا فيك وجعلة الله فة ميزان حسناتك فعلا موضوع رائع بعد موضوعك الكور س الشامل للpmp
> ولكن يااخى هل يوجد كيفية لتحميل هذة الكورسات وحفظها على الجهاز حيث حاولت ولم افلح فى تنزيلهم على جهازى حتى يتسنى لى دراستهم حيث لايوجدعندى نت لا ستخدامة فى القراءة والمشاهدة هل لك بمساعدتى ؟
> 
> اخوك / احمد خليل


 

اخي احمد استطعت ان احمّلهم عن طريق الريل بلاير الجديد...وتنزيله سهل جدا من موقع الريل بلاير...

تستطيع من خلاله تنزيل الفيديوهات عن اليوتيوب وعن الغوغل فيديو


----------



## mohdelmatteet (6 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ، بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى ولكنى طماع فى العلم اين باقى المحاضرات مثل المحاضرة الرابعة


----------



## الكراديسى (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراًجزيلاً وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## قابل للتغيير (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير بس ما اعرف اذا اكو امكانية انه انشوف باقي المحاضرات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## طلال حوكان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا طيب


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000000000000000


----------



## abdallam (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم هل يمكن تغيير الروابط


----------



## sh sh (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسين الامين (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير كل الخير


----------



## amerabdo (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليث عبد الرحيم (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا" لك على المجهود الرائع وجازاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## son of the king (4 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور 
فيدوهات من الاخر
ربنا يجازك خيررررررر


----------



## يسرى191 (4 يوليو 2011)

son of the king قال:


> الله ينور
> فيدوهات من الاخر
> ربنا يجازك خيررررررر


 
الأخوة الكرام 

وجب التنويه على ان هذا الكورس على الاصدار الثالث القديم وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## sniper21 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## momani9 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



*ممكن المساعدة ....
solution maunal . Digital control Engineering Analyis and Design . 
by M . Sam FADALI, aCADEMIC PRESS C2009

مضمون الكتاب : z - Transform

thanks

[email protected]​*


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## omaramasha (16 أبريل 2013)

thank you


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (29 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله


----------



## KHALID ALBALUSHI (5 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صالح هلباوي (5 مايو 2014)

الأخ الشهم/ 
*CVLMASTER* 





عضو متميز 
لك الشكر أجزله علي المجهود المبذول, لكن للأسف الرابط المرفق لايستجيب, دائما يعطي عبارة أن الملف غير موجود....نأمل شاكرين تنزيل رابط أكثر فاعلية للاستفادة من هذا الجهد المتاز......أكرر شكري لكم


----------

